# New pen idea for my fellow Santa buddies.



## Ted Sachs (Mar 4, 2017)

One of my other hobbies is doing the Santa gigs at Christmas time. I belong to a couple of Santa forums and thought I might be able to sell some pens to them. I wrapped some to look like candy canes to put on the Sierra Vista style pens. I wonder if they'd sell though.

One pic is the blank ready to cut and cast, the other is me at Christmas past.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 4, 2017)

Gee, I would have never guessed you did the Santa Gigs on the side. And I certainly haven't been calling you Santa Claus when I show my wife pens that you have made....:biggrin:

Lewis


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 4, 2017)

Get a lawyer first. Have him create a bullet proof disclaimer so you aren't lible for dental damage for those who choose to attempt to eat them instead of writing with them.

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Mar 4, 2017)

Mr Vic said:


> Get a lawyer first. Have him create a bullet proof disclaimer so you aren't lible for dental damage for those who choose to attempt to eat them instead of writing with them.
> 
> Looks good enough to eat.



"Candy" that adds fiber to your diet.


----------



## magpens (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks like a real candy cane ... are you sure you took the right picture ??? :biggrin:

Cute baby !!!!!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 4, 2017)

Cute kid. Must be related. You both have the same eyes.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Mar 4, 2017)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Cute kid. Must be related. You both have the same eyes.



Actually, that is a friend of ours' daughter's baby that was only a couple of days old. I was her first Santa picture. She is also my youngest to take a picture with. The next day I took a picture with my oldest "kid". She was 89 and I delivered a kitten to her for her Christmas present. Doing Santa gigs is more fun than you can believe, until you do one at the Children's Hospital. After that one you go home and waste a box of tissues. I try to do that one last in the season.  This season coming I want to stop my pen making around Aug or so and start building the old fashioned wooden toys and bring them up to the Children's Hospital in San Antonio and deliver them to the kids there. You really need to see their eyes light up to appreciate what Christmas is really about. If anyone near the SA area wants to help make toys, I'll be glad to deliver them.


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 4, 2017)

Ted, we will have to get together and talk.  I like the idea of making toys - never have, but it sounds like a great idea.  Maybe I can head your way and see what is involved.  
Let me know.
Gordon


----------



## Ted Sachs (Mar 4, 2017)

flyitfast said:


> Ted, we will have to get together and talk.  I like the idea of making toys - never have, but it sounds like a great idea.  Maybe I can head your way and see what is involved.
> Let me know.
> Gordon



Sounds good to me. I wish I could have made the meeting the other night. I was hurting too much to get out. I kinda overdid it this week.


----------

